# Christmas Rally Southsea Leisure & Holiday Park



## LadyJ

Hi All

Would there be any interest in a Christmas Rally ?

I have maybe have an offer at Kingfisher Caravan Park Stokes Bay, Gosport, pitch price £15 per night including electric on hard standing

They do have a Christmas Day Lunch on offer at £49.95 per person which I am trying to get a discount for as I think this is a tad expensive  :roll: I certainly would not be having it :lol:

There is no entertainment on over Christmas but the bar will be open so i'm told.

So if you think you may be interested in this could you please post on here so I can judge if it is worth our while setting it up.

Kingfisher Caravan Park

I am also in contact with Southsea Leisure but seem to be getting nowhere with them at the moment but if I do get any sense out of them I will post it on here.

So shout up if any of you fancy a Christmas Rally

Jacquie


----------



## mikkidee

We are at Millers Field, Ambleside. Xmas day for 5 nights.
£10 a night


----------



## JollyJack

Thanks Jacquie but sorry we are already booked locally for the day.


----------



## leltel

We would be a definate Jacquie. Having looked into the cost of sites over xmas, that is a good price 
Lesley, Terry & Marmite


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Lesley that makes 2 of us then  :roll: anybody else fancy this or not??????????

I think we could just do the camping bit if you don't fancy the Christmas Day Lunch no chance of a discount I have been told  




Jacquie


----------



## leltel

Haha, well at least there are two of us! Come on folks, a break from tradition, at the cost of the  dinner I would say that we could all get our BBQs out instead and eat together
Surely we are not the only ones who want to to escape the norm!
Well I know we are up for it anyway, either that or we will be entertaining the mums, kids, sisters, aunts etc again!



----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

I think Kingfisher is a no go :roll: but ive had a better offer from

Southsea Leisure  


Pitch prices £15 per night including electric

Christmas Eve in the bar party atomosphere

So do we have any takers for this please if so shout up and I will let Southsea know.


Jacquie


----------



## leltel

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> I think Kingfisher is a no go :roll: but ive had a better offer from
> 
> Southsea Leisure
> 
> Pitch prices £15 per night including electric
> 
> Christmas Eve in the bar party
> 
> Christmas Day Lunch at 4pm 3 courses £20 per head
> 
> So do we have any takers for this please if so shout up and I will let Southsea know.
> 
> Jacquie


Arggghhhh thought it was a dead no no! :? 
Jacquie, please can you let me know ASAP if this will run please? Much cheaper than where we are booked into even with the xmas dinner!
Will need to cancel our other booking and will if the MHF rally goes ahead but have to do so in the next couple of days 8O 
Lel


----------



## LadyJ

leltel said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi All
> 
> I think Kingfisher is a no go :roll: but ive had a better offer from
> 
> Southsea Leisure
> 
> Pitch prices £15 per night including electric
> 
> Christmas Eve in the bar party
> 
> So do we have any takers for this please if so shout up and I will let Southsea know.
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Arggghhhh thought it was a dead no no! :?
> Jacquie, please can you let me know ASAP if this will run please? Much cheaper than where we are booked into even with the xmas dinner!
> Will need to cancel our other booking and will if the MHF rally goes ahead but have to do so in the next couple of days 8O
> Lel
Click to expand...

Hi Lesley

I think this one will be going ahead well i'm going anyway :lol:

Southsea Leisure Park is right on the beach they do have some hard standings and the price is £15 per night including electric.

Christmas Eve the bar is open and its party time.

Christmas Day the bar is open and we have on offer a 3 course lunch at £20 per head at 4pm.

Dates will be 23rd December to 28th December

Do we have any more that might be interested in this please? if so shout up.

Jacquie


----------



## pneumatician

Jacquie,

Can I register our interest as we think, perhaps we are almost certain and will confirm when we know what the kids are doing.

Steve

P.S What about New Year ??


----------



## LadyJ

pneumatician said:


> Jacquie,
> 
> Can I register our interest as we think, perhaps we are almost certain and will confirm when we know what the kids are doing.
> 
> Steve
> 
> P.S What about New Year ??


Thanks Steve New Year is at Hamble but its full at the moment I do have a waiting list if you want adding to it.

Jacquie


----------



## patp

We would be up for this but our van is in need of a new engine! Really fed up as this has been going on all year!
Will look at Southsea and see if they have any statics for hire??


----------



## Spacerunner

Alternatively why not a meet.
Both Setthorns ( New Forest) and Postern Hill (Savernake Forest) are open and have EHU's.

Lots of trees to decorate too.


----------



## tattytony

I may be up for a Christmas shindig so long as I can bring the dogs


----------



## LadyJ

patp Yes Southsea have statics you can hire Pat hope you can make it if you tell them you are with the rally they may give you a discount you never know.

tattytony yes dogs are allowed, not sure about kids yet though am waiting for them to get back to me on them.

spacerunner b all there apart from trees :roll: we want warm and cosy and feeding :lol: 





Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

LadyJ said:


> patp Yes Southsea have statics you can hire Pat hope you can make it if you tell them you are with the rally they may give you a discount you never know.
> 
> tattytony yes dogs are allowed, not sure about kids yet though am waiting for them to get back to me on them.
> 
> spacerunner b all there apart from trees :roll: we want warm and cosy and feeding :lol:
> 
> Jacquie


I will just ask Kayleigh to bark a few times and they will never know :lol:


----------



## alphadee

Yes... we may be interested in this... is there a time deadline for booking?


----------



## LadyJ

alphadee said:


> Yes... we may be interested in this... is there a time deadline for booking?


Hi alphadee

I haven't listed it yet in the rally section but I think the site would need to know by the first week in December. When I have listed it in the Rally section on here you can add your name to the rally list all instructions will be in the listing.

Jacquie


----------



## leltel

tattytony said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> patp Yes Southsea have statics you can hire Pat hope you can make it if you tell them you are with the rally they may give you a discount you never know.
> 
> tattytony yes dogs are allowed, not sure about kids yet though am waiting for them to get back to me on them.
> 
> spacerunner b all there apart from trees :roll: we want warm and cosy and feeding :lol:
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> I will just ask Kayleigh to bark a few times and they will never know :lol:[/quote
> 
> Kayleigh is a young adult anyway Tony. I am sure she can be passed of as an 18 year old.....fake id anyone??!!
> 
> Spacerunner, Postern Hill would be lovely, but for the hill there if it snows!
> Looking forward to Southsea, we have limited internet in the field we are in today, so if you get the rally on before sunday, remember us please LadyJ 
Click to expand...


----------



## tattytony

Any news as to teenagers being alowed to come??


----------



## locovan

You going to lie about your age again Tony :wink:


----------



## tattytony

locovan said:


> You going to lie about your age again Tony :wink:


I didn't want everyone know my real age of 21 :lol: :lol:


----------



## leltel

Any more news on the Christmas rally?


----------



## tattytony

I just wan't to know if Kayleigh can come :roll: 

How are you today Lesley :?:


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Lesley & Tony I am still waiting for Southsea to get back to me on a few points re kids and dogs etc they do not communicate very fast down there  :roll: and i'm away at the moment but I am sure the rally will go ahead as soon as I hear from them I will post on here.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All


Nobody under 18 allowed at the Christmas Day Dinner  can Kayleigh be made up to look 18 Tony :roll: 

Dogs they are charging for £2.50 per night  best way out of that is not to tell them you have dogs :lol: 

Pitches are £15 per night including electric

Christmas Day lunch at 4pm 3 courses £20 per person to be booked when you book your pitch.

I will list the rally and if you can add your names to the list if you are going as I have to let Southsea know how many pitches to reserve for us.

Booking will be direct with Southsea Leisure


----------



## tattytony

LadyJ said:


> Hi All
> 
> Nobody under 18 allowed at the Christmas Day Dinner  can Kayleigh be made up to look 18 Tony :roll:
> 
> Dogs they are charging for £2.50 per night  best way out of that is not to tell them you have dogs :lol:
> 
> Pitches are £15 per night including electric
> 
> Christmas Day lunch at 4pm 3 courses £20 per person to be booked when you book your pitch.
> 
> I will list the rally and if you can add your names to the list if you are going as I have to let Southsea know how many pitches to reserve for us.
> 
> Booking will be direct with Southsea Leisure


Thanks but no thanks :wink:

If I can't include my daughter then I will not go and £7.50 for the dogs unless they are offering a dog sitting service for that money its too dear :roll:


----------



## LadyJ

I agree with you Tony thats why im not mentioning dogs :roll: have never paid for them there before and won't paying this time. in fact im beginning to think about not bothering with this at all :roll: as we don't seem to have much interest in it anyway


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

This rally is now listed so could anyone that is going please add there names as soon as possible PLEASE Thanks.

Southsea Christmas Rally

Jacquie


----------



## leltel

Hi Jacquie, we have put our names down, but won't be able to confirm until we know we can get a refund from the other! Have emailed them again asking for a prompt reply as it has been a week now :roll: 
We will confirm as soon as possible, wish Marmite didn't get so excited when we pull up somewhere in the van, there's no hiding his voice to get out of paying!


----------



## LadyJ

leltel said:


> Hi Jacquie, we have put our names down, but won't be able to confirm until we know we can get a refund from the other! Have emailed them again asking for a prompt reply as it has been a week now :roll:
> We will confirm as soon as possible, wish Marmite didn't get so excited when we pull up somewhere in the van, there's no hiding his voice to get out of paying!


Hi Lesley

We have the same problem with our Archie so I shut him in the loo and pull up as far away from the reception as possible and keep me fingers crossed :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## tattytony

leltel said:


> Hi Jacquie, we have put our names down, but won't be able to confirm until we know we can get a refund from the other! Have emailed them again asking for a prompt reply as it has been a week now :roll:
> We will confirm as soon as possible, wish Marmite didn't get so excited when we pull up somewhere in the van, there's no hiding his voice to get out of paying!


Lesley let us know if you are not getting a refund and intend to go to your other choice as we would be interested :wink:


----------



## patp

I've added Chris and me to the list.


----------



## LadyJ

patp said:


> I've added Chris and me to the list.


Smashing Pat 

Anybody else up for this rally for Christmas? no cooking 3 courses for £20 per person and no washing up either 

Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

Hi Jacquie,
We have reserved a place at Southsea but I may have to change our motorhome reg, because we are in the process of buying a hobby 750.
I will pm you with new reg.  

Jim.


----------



## LadyJ

Harp07 said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> We have reserved a place at Southsea but I may have to change our motorhome reg, because we are in the process of buying a hobby 750.
> I will pm you with new reg.
> 
> Jim.


Hi Jim

Well done no problem with van reg and we look forward to seeing you and Maria there 

Any more joining us if so be quick adding your names to the rally list as I have to let Southsea know how many pitches to reserve for our gang

Jacquie


----------



## patp

I have booked for two weeks with Southsea as we haven't had a holiday this year. Looking forward to it - walks on the beach - cosy nights in the bar - no C shopping and no dinner to cook!


----------



## LadyJ

Any more joining at Southsea :?: :?: :?: as I need to let the site know how many we will be. Thanks



Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

Up till yesterday looked like mother for Xmas then my brother rang from the USA to say that he is visiting over xmas & had booked a meal for himself & mother. Great Turkey for Xmas. We are going to ring Southsea & book & the meal. 

We had a great time 2 years ago & want a repeat. 

I also hear you are doing a bit of a turn!!! 

Havent seen you both for a while so why not.

regards

chris & gail


----------



## LadyJ

lucy2 said:


> Up till yesterday looked like mother for Xmas then my brother rang from the USA to say that he is visiting over xmas & had booked a meal for himself & mother. Great Turkey for Xmas. We are going to ring Southsea & book & the meal.
> 
> We had a great time 2 years ago & want a repeat.
> 
> I also hear you are doing a bit of a turn!!!
> 
> Havent seen you both for a while so why not.
> 
> regards
> 
> chris & gail


Smashing Chris & Gail will be good to see you both again  and I ain't doing no turn :roll: I will leave that to you :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

Come on everybody help support this event, and book this great event & site. We went 2 years ago and had a great time & thats why we are travelling over 400 miles ( return) to attend again. Shops & buses are very close. The site is on the beach ideal for sunbathing & swimming. Look forward to seeing previous people from 2 years ago.


----------



## LadyJ

I see we have another one joining us at Southsea welcome les1  


Southsea are apparently not taking bookings for the lunch yet :roll: as they say they need 40 to put it on :roll: this was not mentioned to me when I contacted the site :evil: so I am just a little bit cross about this.

Still not to worry I am sure it will all be all right on the day we have 12 now and there is the rest of the site with all the statics as well as tourers.

I can seat 10 in my van and i'm sure we could all cook something up between us 8) 

Any more coming :?: :?: :?: 


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh and another now booked welcome bormy Maureen & David 

Any more coming :?: :?: :?:

All details are listed

HERE

Jacquie


----------



## lesanne

LadyJ said:


> Any more joining us if so be quick adding your names to the rally list as I have to let Southsea know how many pitches to reserve for our gang
> 
> Hi,comming to UK for xmas ,would love to have been involved,meeting new people etc.. but been put off by ...quote ..to reserve for our gang..didn,t know if we would be accepted or not .what is our gang ,? regards Les&Anne


----------



## rayc

lesanne said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any more joining us if so be quick adding your names to the rally list as I have to let Southsea know how many pitches to reserve for our gang
> 
> Hi,comming to UK for xmas ,would love to have been involved,meeting new people etc.. but been put off by ...quote ..to reserve for our gang..didn,t know if we would be accepted or not .what is our gang ,? regards Les&Anne
> 
> 
> 
> In this context I believe 'gang' means MHF members who wish to join the rally. It has no Sharks or Jets connotations and Jac could have said "....reserve for MHF".
> 
> I am sure that you will be 'accepted' just as every other MHF member will be, join in and I am sure you will have a great time.
Click to expand...


----------



## LadyJ

I do beg your pardon lesanne maybe it would have been better if I had said our jolly bunch of motorhome persons :lol: have you not heard the song "Do you want to be in our gang "Alvin Stardust I think it was quite a few decades ago though :lol: 

All peoples very welcome in our gang so please do join us at Southsea we don't bite


Jacquie


----------



## blackbirdbiker

Hi Jacque,

We would like to attend but their answer phone is on at the moment, so will book tomorrow.

Keith and Carole


----------



## lesanne

Hi Jaquie, no disrespect my dear ,just a figure of speech on the question bit ,would have loved to have been involved ,but seems our time in UK has been sorted for us ,we have a mhf member visiting us in France tomorrow for 3 wks ,who has been to a few rallies ,so will be looking for the lowdown ,as they say ..have a nice time ,maybe we will be able to join in next year ,,regards Les..


----------



## LadyJ

blackbirdbiker said:


> Hi Jacque,
> 
> We would like to attend but their answer phone is on at the moment, so will book tomorrow.
> 
> Keith and Carole


Hi Keith & Carole

Brilliant you are very welcome  could you please add yourselves to the rally listy HERE

Clicky on the bit at the bottom that says "I want to reserve a provisional place at this Standard Rally"

Thanks

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

lesanne said:


> Hi Jaquie, no disrespect my dear ,just a figure of speech on the question bit ,would have loved to have been involved ,but seems our time in UK has been sorted for us ,we have a mhf member visiting us in France tomorrow for 3 wks ,who has been to a few rallies ,so will be looking for the lowdown ,as they say ..have a nice time ,maybe we will be able to join in next year ,,regards Les..


Hi Les

Oh well another time then, hope all goes well with the birth of the grandchild have a good Christmas & a Happy New Year to you

Jacquie


----------



## bob44

Hello Jackie & John,

Hope you are both Ok - I have just booked our MHF Rally pitch with S'Sea HP for 'Boat', self & Maggie and added same your Rally List.

Not booked for Lunch yet but will decide in good time.

All the best for now,



Bob


----------



## LadyJ

bob44 said:


> Hello Jackie & John,
> 
> Hope you are both Ok - I have just booked our MHF Rally pitch with S'Sea HP for 'Boat', self & Maggie and added same your Rally List.
> 
> Not booked for Lunch yet but will decide in good time.
> 
> All the best for now,
> 
> Bob


Great Bob haven't seen much of you lately will be good to catch up 

Now there's a thought if the Lunch falls through its back to your place for dinner :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to join us at Southsea :?: :?: :?: 



blackbirdbiker did you book :?: cause you are not on the rally list yet :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to book for Southsea folks, any more of you thinking about coming? if so could you please add yourselves to the rally list and get booking a.s.a.p as the site want to know how many to expect. Thanks




Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123

Hi Jackie!
If not enough people for the lunch.....we can BBQ!!
Di


----------



## Stanner

LadyJ said:


> have you not heard the song "Do you want to be in our gang "Alvin Stardust I think it was quite a few decades ago though :lol:


You will put everyone off with that quote, as "Do you wanna be in my gang?" was by Gary Glitter 

It should ensure it's a adults only meet. :?


----------



## LadyJ

Stanner said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> have you not heard the song "Do you want to be in our gang "Alvin Stardust I think it was quite a few decades ago though :lol:
> 
> 
> 
> You will put everyone off with that quote, as "Do you wanna be in my gang?" was by Gary Glitter
> 
> It should ensure it's a adults only meet. :?
Click to expand...

Beg pardon stanner you could be right it prob was Garry Glitter :roll: and it is an adults only rally :lol: are you joining us?

Jacquie


----------



## Stanner

Probably not in person, but "in spirit" so to speak. :wink:


----------



## LadyJ

Dinks123 said:


> Hi Jackie!
> If not enough people for the lunch.....we can BBQ!!
> Di


Hi Di

Anything is possible although I haven't got a BBQ :roll: something will be sorted hopefully by the time we get to Southsea.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All that have booked for Southsea I hope you all got my e.mail regarding Southsea having now cancelled doing the Christmas Day Lunch  :roll: if not please pm me and I will send you a copy.

At the moment most on the rally list are going for booking in at the Thatched House Inn but I have not heard back from some of you yet regarding this.

Those that I have not heard back from are

Harp07
les1
Codfinger

If the above could please let me know what they want to do a.s.a.p please.

If we are going to go to the Thatched House Inn then this would need to be booked before 1st December as per there booking list.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Up date on Christmas Day Lunch at the Thatched House Inn

They only have 11 places left so if you intend having the lunch
please ring a.s.a.p * 02392 987066* and ask to speak to *Jordan *and mention my name and MHF. she will then add you to my party.

I have booked us in for *12 o'clock sitting*

Once you have booked please let me know. Thanks

I'm booked in 

bormy is booked in

lucy2 is booked in

clive1821 is booked in

alandsue is booked in

patp is booked in

shirlsian is booked in

Thached House Inn

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If anymore of you are thinking about coming to join us at Southsea could you please be quick adding yourselves to the rally list.

We have camping at £15 a night including electric for 5 nights
at Southsea Leisure Park.

Christmas Day Lunch is at The Thatched Cottage Inn 4 courses at £37.99 per head

The Inn is approx 2 miles from the site and they only have 13 places left so this has to be booked immediately.

All details HERE

Jacquie


----------



## Harp07

*Southsea*

Hi Jacquie,
We are all booked in and paid for at Southsea.
Looking forward to seeing you all then.

Jacquie I have sent you a PM.

Jim.


----------



## alphadee

Bit of a strange question...

We are considering joining this rally, but we are not dog owners and have a dog allergy. This doesn't cause a problem in summer (all outdoors!), but will there be any dog-free socialising? There may not be a lot of point in us coming otherwise if all others attending have dogs. 

Thanks.


----------



## LadyJ

alphadee said:


> Bit of a strange question...
> 
> We are considering joining this rally, but we are not dog owners and have a dog allergy. This doesn't cause a problem in summer (all outdoors!), but will there be any dog-free socialising? There may not be a lot of point in us coming otherwise if all others attending have dogs.
> 
> Thanks.


Hi alphadee

Well the bar area at Southsea should be dog free I have never seen any dogs in there and I guess most of us will be in there on Christmas Eve well the alcoholics will any way lol.

The Christmas Day Lunch at the Thatched House will be dog free I would think although it would be best to ask if you ring to book the lunch.

I do have dogs so I wont ask you in to my van :lol: In fact only 2 of us attending at the moment have dogs and most of the time we will be out on the beach with them.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Spaces at the Inn are getting low so if anymore of you are coming please please add yourselves to the rally list and book with the site and the pub and let me know when you have booked with both please.

I have booked 2, 6 seater taxis to transport you to the pub so if any more are coming I need to know a.s.a.p price will be roughly £5 per head for transport.


If you do not require the lunch you can just book for the camping with the site but please let me know what you are doing.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any more of you going to join us at Southsea ?????

If so please be quick adding your names to the rally list, Thanks

The Christmas Day Lunch menu below if anyone is interested

MENU

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Christmas Day Lunch has to be booked before 1st December so if any more of you are thinking of joining us please get a move on


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time to book for Southsea folks £15 per night including electric and right on the beach

Lunch at the Thatched House £37.99 for 4 courses still seats available but be quick if you want this.


Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

If any more of you are thinking of coming to Southsea and require the Christmas Day Lunch at the Thatched House Inn could you please add your names to the rally list *NOW* as the pub only have*6 more seats left* for Christmas Day Lunch and they need to know by *this Friday 25th November* if we require any more seats.

Pitches are still available at Southsea Leisure if you just require the camping.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Booking for Christmas Day Lunch now Closed.


Pitches still available at Southsea Leisure though if any more of you want to join us there



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Is there likely to be anyone else joining us at Southsea just for the camping :?: :?: :?: 



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

That it then just 12 of us  you still have time to book with Southsea Leisure just for the camping £15 a night including electric and the bar will be open 

Southsea Rally

Jacquie


----------



## alphadee

Hi Jacquie,

I have just spoken to Southsea and reserved a place on the rally. Having looked at their website, it looks as though we have a really good deal. Looking forward to meeting everyone. (We know we're too late for lunch and that is not a problem as we have other plans).

Pamela & Colin.


----------



## LadyJ

alphadee said:


> Hi Jacquie,
> 
> I have just spoken to Southsea and reserved a place on the rally. Having looked at their website, it looks as though we have a really good deal. Looking forward to meeting everyone. (We know we're too late for lunch and that is not a problem as we have other plans).
> 
> Pamela & Colin.


Smashing Pamela & Colin look forward to meeting you there  prices are a bit steep to say the least at Southsea :roll: but the deal for us is quite reasonable 

Jacquie


----------



## alphadee

Looking forward to it... it will be our first rally!   Ferry is booked. Any particular time we should arrive on 23rd? Do we need to bring anything (apart from our motorhome! :lol: )?


----------



## LadyJ

alphadee said:


> Looking forward to it... it will be our first rally!   Ferry is booked. Any particular time we should arrive on 23rd? Do we need to bring anything (apart from our motorhome! :lol: )?


Hi Colin

Arrive any time as far as I know we prob won't be there till mid afternoon, just bring yourselves 

I am the mad woman with 3 yapping yorkies in tow so if your there first you will hear us arriving :roll: :lol:

My mobile number is 0753 863 6122 if anyone can't find us

Jacquie


----------



## alphadee

Looking forward to it... it will be our first rally!   Ferry is booked. Any particular time we should arrive on 23rd? Do we need to bring anything (apart from our motorhome! :lol: )?


----------



## firewood

how goods that iam a member of the fishing club right next to that pub( the thatched house) .i will look out for you guys that are going there .


----------



## LadyJ

firewood said:


> how goods that iam a member of the fishing club right next to that pub( the thatched house) .i will look out for you guys that are going there .


You fishing Christmas day firewood? pop in and have a drink with us we will be there from 12 to 2.30pm

Jacquie


----------



## firewood

not sure if i will be going out fishing as yet but i have a boat moored near the pub .
i will be there this w/end .
we go down there every other w/end .
and the campsite is only a short walk from the pub


----------



## LadyJ

firewood said:


> not sure if i will be going out fishing as yet but i have a boat moored near the pub .
> i will be there this w/end .
> we go down there every other w/end .
> and the campsite is only a short walk from the pub


What are you calling a short walk firewood can you give directions please in case the taxis don't turn up and we have to leg it :roll: :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## firewood

hi southsea leisure park is about a 10 min walk to the pub if the tide is not in on a big tide .(this can be walked most of the time )
go to the chipshop that is on the corner nr the campsite go down past the chipshop and follow the shore line this will take you straght to the pub.nice easy walk we do this walk most days that we are there.

or if you have to walk round. go down to the park (head for the chipshop)you will see the park its a good size .go through the park follow the road straght ahead at the end of the road turn right down the road to the pub about a 20 min walk 


its a nice walk from the campsite to portsmouth


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks firewood I think I know which way to go now  might not need taxis guys and gals



Jacquie


----------



## Codfinger

Evening peeps well I have been feeling much better the last few days and am starting to get the van ready for Southsea, all the important stuff like lots of nice nibbles and some decorations are you guys getting a few lights out???
Chris


----------



## Dinks123

yes we will be putting up lights!!! Anyone interested in doing a "secret santa" at lunch?


----------



## alphadee

Glad you are feeling better Chris. We hope to make our van look suitably festive too.


----------



## patp

Chris and I will probably walk to the pub anyway (and stagger back lol) if it is only 10 or 20 minutes away. No need to book us a taxi Jacquie thanks.

You watch it will probably be monsoon conditions now!


----------



## LadyJ

patp said:


> Chris and I will probably walk to the pub anyway (and stagger back lol) if it is only 10 or 20 minutes away. No need to book us a taxi Jacquie thanks.
> 
> You watch it will probably be monsoon conditions now!


Taxis are already booked anyway Pat well thats if they turn up :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Not long now to our jaunt to Southsea, is everybody arriving on the 23rd? if not can you let me know please.

For those of you that we have not met yet our van is a Geist Phantom with blue butterflies stuck all over it :roll: and 3 noisy yorkies don't think you will be able to miss us :lol: but just in case you do my mobile number is *0753 863 6122* please let me know when you have arrived.

Look forward to seeing you all soon

Jacquie


----------



## patp

For some reason I am not getting email notification of topics I have subscribed to??

The answer is "yes" Jacquie, we will be arriving, hopefully, on 23rd. See you then!


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We have landed at Southsea  and are on pitch 156, reception will be open till 6pm tomorrow so I hope you all will be here before then, if after 6pm then you will have to contact security to let you in I think.

Rain forecast for tomorrow  

If you have any problem getting in please ring me 0753 863 6122

Look forward to seeing you all tomorrow

Jacquie


----------



## lucy2

Finishing work tomorrow (fri) at 12 noon sharp, will be on road for 12.15 so shud be in before 6pm just perhaps you may want to warn them of our possible late arrival our reg is *J10 CJP*

Many thanks

chris & gail

( Will see you right, in the bar later - providing I remember to bring my glasses)


----------



## patp

Hi Jacquie

We should be there before 6pm

We are not in our old Hymer but in a Carioca this time.

See you later!


----------



## Codfinger

A big thank you to Jac and John for sorting out the rally and thank you for microwaving the Xmas pud for me John  was very nice


----------



## patp

Big thanks from us too.

Wasn't the weather kind to us?


----------



## Codfinger

patp said:


> Big thanks from us too.
> 
> Wasn't the weather kind to us?


Yup was a bit windy eh!!! we had a nice look around old Portsmouth tho and popped into Gunwharf on the sat for some retail therapy the retail outlets were having their sales early which we took advantage of  was nice to see some new faces too 

Chris


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks to all that attended Southsea what a nice bunch you all were.

Looks like we left just in time as they had a tornado on the 3rd of January at the site one of our members sent me this photo today, several vans lost awning and an RV went over, thanks Jan




Jacquie


----------



## patp

Crikey! Hope no one was hurt.

Couldn't see photo?


----------



## mearscat

No not us. we moved sites in april.

Allan & Carole


----------

